# Fish dying! Cloudy water and overfeeding?



## aquanut7 (Dec 8, 2015)

Help! I just started up in the hobby, and haven't had any luck. I have a 5-gallon tank with a medium filtration system, water heater, and temperature gauge. I also have two decorations and ample gravel down. However, I have a problem....

I have four molly fish, all less than an inch in length, and that number just dropped to three. The tank is in a college apartment and during a party this weekend (yes save me the scolding for being dumb and keeping the tank out in the main room) some idiot fed the fish wayyy too much food. Now, I have very cloudy water and one of the fish just died. The other three have still been fed and seem to be fine, but I am worried about them. I do not have a gravel siphon, but basically I want to know how to get rid of the cloudiness and help the rest of the fish survive.

The water temperature has been fine at around 74-76 degrees, but I was wondering mostly about the cloudiness likely caused by the excess food which settled in the gravel and is releasing ammonia. I have read that cloudiness is normal for a new tank, but I see the fish coming up to gulp for air a lot. Is this likely the issue? 

If so, how do I fix it? Do I really need a gravel siphon? Do I have to remove the fish from the tank? I was toying with the idea of just taking the fish out and putting them in some of the water while I dump everything and just put new gravel in....please any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks a lot, and sorry for the long post :/
:fish10:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Answered your other thread, please refer there.


----------



## aquanut7 (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry about the double-post, I did not see the first post come up and feared I had hit the wrong button so I re-wrote it. Won't happen again!


----------

